# Tritypes 945, 946 and 947



## WillowTreeFairy (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello ! 🙂 

Does someone could explain to me the big differences between the tritypes 945, 946 and 947 (I think of all their variants too) please ? I find the descriptions online a too vague ! 
The 945 is more aloof, reclusive, observant and somewhat a little bit analyctical ?
The 947 is more happy, outgoing on the surface, but more prone to bittersweet feelings, melancholia, to be "up and down ?"
The 946 is kind of in the middle, kind of nervous on time, but balanced ? 

Thanks in advance, bye ^^


----------

